
HPN – Anonymous Rate Limiting Using Zero Knowledge Proofs - pythux
https://0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-04/human-web-proxy-network-hpn.html
======
pythux
This post is part of an "advent series of posts" about search, privacy and
security. First ones posts were:

\- "The world needs more search engines" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21676252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21676252)

\- "Privacy or Data, a Convenient False Dichotomy" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21684708)

\- "Human Web – Data Collection Without Privacy Side-Effects" \-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21694980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21694980)

